# Large Golden - free on CL (in AR)



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Hope this guy finds a great home...


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

ok looking now, I guess he's actually in MO. This was posted on the Fayetteville, AR CL so I'm sure it's not too far away ... apparently I should read all the info first haha


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I emailed the CL poster the contact information for all the rescue groups in MO. I hope they call them. That dog is gorgeous, free to good home always scares me.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Why does free to good home scare you? Someone asking a $150 small rehoming fee scares me more. 

Billy is listed as free to good home but the people are interviewing prospective owners. Usually means they are willing to look for the right person not dump the dog with the first person willing to give them money.

Or maybe willing to dump the dog with the first person to show up?

Okay I can see both sides. In my eprsonal experience free to good home ads have better owners than "small rehoming fee....of $150/$250"


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

He is gorgeous!

Free to good homes scare me too. It's because they can end up in the wrong hands. Goldens make good bait dogs because they are larger than most fighting dogs, but they don't like to fight. So if they are given away for free, the dog fighters can get them and use them as bait.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

To me, "free to good home" indicates the value the current owner places on the dog, i.e., nothing.


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

free to a good home scares me as the old owners are in no way screening the new owners in a financial way. If the new owners aren't willing to pay a rehoming fee how would you think they would pay for the dogs vets needs and such

anyways I think this boy looks very golden and hope they contact a rescue!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Bumping up in hopes that Maggie's Mom or Andy Farmer will see this.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

We are FULL and have a waiting list. Man he very handsome.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh no! What about Love a Golden rescue?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

We saw them on sat and they were full, but you could try and e-mail them.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> We saw them on sat and they were full, but you could try and e-mail them.


Mary, do you know of any reputable mix breed rescues in MO?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

mylissyk said:


> Mary, do you know of any reputable mix breed rescues in MO?


None that I would trust. Best bet is try love a golden.. they usually take older dogs and have better luck with placing them.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

The CL poster responded to my email and asked if the GR rescues take mixes, so hopefully she will contact them. I did provide her contacts for all the GR MO rescue groups.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Geez*

Geez

It would be a good idea to contact the owner and tell her what rescues to contact.

He is really a beauty!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

mylissyk said:


> The CL poster responded to my email and asked if the GR rescues take mixes, so hopefully she will contact them. I did provide her contacts for all the GR MO rescue groups.


Did you mention that Love a Golden might be her best option?


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

thanks guys, again I could go get him and maybe temp foster (I'm 7 mos preg so I can't do it for long) if needed, he looks like such a great guy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bump*

I hope that someone tells owner to try Love a Golden.
That is so sweet Amy to offer your help to pickup and temp foster a short time!


----------

